# Hows the river looking?



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Fellas, i'll be back in the berra as of early Feb to rejoin the pubic service. Tough times getting work up here in Brissie.
Definitely up for some cod missions before it gets too cold. Anyone been out lately? Get me keen!!


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Yep, the bidgee still ain't looking all that great. The snowies, on the other hand...


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice fish, Euc River?

Was only remarking the other day its time to trek it again, then I almost stepped on a different Brown...

Be brave Paf...


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Yes mate, always run into a few slipperies down there. Let me know a weekend and we can head down ;-)


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Pulled a rusty old flats ratz out of the box this morning and got lucky 

The river is looking great at the moment, water levels a bit high but its gin clear and theres some great new snags and fallen banks.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice yellow Pescado! Thanks for leaving the lure in for the photo. I have been thinking about hitting the Murrumbidgee recently. It looks in great nick! Never paddled a creek, so I think it is time to pop my cherry!


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Fair cop. I admit the last time I checked it out was around the long weekend. I thought the rain would muck it up.  im def gonna give it a go. thinking of getting dropped off at angle crossing and making my way to point hut crossing...


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Do I take that as a compliment?

Hey Millonaro, like Geoff said, the river will need another week to clear - at least. Theeeeeeen we might get in a month of fishing before it gets too cold. Thats if it doesn't rain again in the meantime. However the northern lakes are looking ok, I've noticed a few urban ponds turning up around the inner suburbs as well, who knows what could have washed down with the recent floods.

Mini ginni golden from saturday..


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Top fish lately Chris, your ability to whistle up natives at will infuriates me :twisted:

You still have to tell me the story about those school jewies you got while you were up north ;-)


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Thats ANOTHER nice fish! Im jealous. Nice looking spinbait in the last pic too. I have been thinking of going to lake G again and I just saw some motivation. I would like to have a go at the bidgee before it gets to cold so... "rain, rain go away...." :lol:


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice brown and golden too 8) with the natives do the bigger fish start to fire up as it gets colder ?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

pescado said:


> Pulled a rusty old flats ratz out of the box this morning and got lucky
> 
> The river is looking great at the moment, water levels a bit high but its gin clear and theres some great new snags and fallen banks.


If that's gin clear, remind me to never drink your gin.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Yeah looking at the picture, it's more of a gin muddled with something dirty, but was surprisingly clear for bidgee standards.

Brez - fishing for natives can be frustrating enough in summer, let alone winter. I tend to loose patience with the multiple donut sessions during winter, does my head in. BUT if you can stick it out and get a hookup, it'll be a good one.

Jase - says he who paddles 10 metres from the googong ramp and pins a 60cm yella ;-)

Went for a look down the eucumbene river today. Nothing substantial, but had an awesome day out with lots of active fish. A classic hopper hatch early afternoon would have gotten any fly fisho a little bit excited.


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks , yeah I will probably give googong a couple more shots at cod before the season closes . There have been some very good cod around the rivers down canberra way in the last fortnight 8)


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome back Pescado (I'm late on the uptake I know).
If the natives let you down, and the Euc's full of camo wearers, then there's a wee bream spot down this way that's firing ;-) .


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Ado, I put some money down on a lump of plastic last weekend so will hit you up for sure!

Just gotta tear myself away from these damn trout, its a worry.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Ah, of course. I forgot you were Lune free. I've got a foam surfboard to spare.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Ahh eucy


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Bastard bastard bastard bastard BASTARD.
I'm probably headig up to the Tinderry next weekend. Anyone for a flick of a wand in the Queanbeyan?


----------

